# sw44 switch



## jerd23 (Jan 15, 2010)

i have a sw44 switch installed with a power inserter installed with my vip211..im getting another vip 211 from ebay and i was wondering if i need to put another power inserter for the new box.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, only one power inserter is needed for the DPP44 switch, and it should be connected to the 1st (bottom-left) receiver port on the switch, as per the switch's label.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

SW44 or DPP44 ? It DOES make a difference... 

That said, if it is new stuff, it's probably the DPP44.


----------

